
Google has a new OS that may one day kill Android - Osiris
http://bgr.com/2017/05/09/google-fuchsia-os-leaked-images/?utm_campaign=socialflow&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social
======
Pineapple_Defic
Very interesting Would love to see how this will develop in the future

